# BioGrow? anyone try it?



## wrees (Jul 9, 2013)

anyone have an opinion on it? just got a tub of this stuff, thinking about trying it alone before a cycle....OR should I wait and use it during a cycle?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure what it is? Can u take a picture and tell us whats in it?  Thanks..ib


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 10, 2013)

I looked it up and all I was getting was info on fertilizers and soil conditioners... I
Hope that isn't what you are going to use lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol.. thats what i saw too and thought its for my chia pet...


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. thats what i saw too and thought its for my chia pet...



Maybe grow some awesome anabolic veggies?


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 10, 2013)

It's peptide protein powder.  Not sure what makes it any better than regular Wpi,  but if you spend the money on it,  let us know what you think.

At $40 for 15 servings,  I think it's a pricey supplement with no real life reviews.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 10, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> It's peptide protein powder.  Not sure what makes it any better than regular Wpi,  but if you spend the money on it,  let us know what you think.
> 
> At $40 for 15 servings,  I think it's a pricey supplement with no real life reviews.



Is it 100% protein peptides? 

I know true nutrition started carrying BCAA peptides. 100% protein peptides!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 10, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Is it 100% protein peptides?
> 
> I know true nutrition started carrying BCAA peptides. 100% protein peptides!



Sounds nice... How well do they mix up?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2013)

Whos maken the bio first mentioned?  Quit beatin around her bush enigmatic..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whos maken the bio first mentioned?  Quit beatin around her bush enigmatic..



Huh? Crazy fucking yeti... What you spouting off about now?


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Sounds nice... How well do they mix up?



They are brand spanking new.  I haven't tried them yet.  They are expensive as hell so what I am thinking is making an intra workout blend:

Debitterized Hydrolyzed Isolate
Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrins
Hydro Whey Isolate Super grade
BCAA Peptides

and add in on my own
Creatine
Glutamine


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 10, 2013)

I looked it up and it is spelled differently, it is Bio-GRO from isatori.

Here are the facts:
1 serving: 1.5g
Custom Engineered Bio-Pro Bio-Active Peptides, *Extracted from Micro-Concentrated Colostrum*:

Proline Rich Peptides, Growth Factors (IGF-1, TGF beta-2, EGF, PDGF), Immunoglobulins (IgG, IgA), Lactoferrin, Fibroblast-GF

Basically all is it is colostrum engineered to be into peptide form.  

I would definitely not waste a dime on it!


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 10, 2013)

I looked it up and it is spelled differently, it is Bio-GRO from isatori.

Here are the facts:
1 serving: 1.5g
Custom Engineered Bio-Pro Bio-Active Peptides, *Extracted from Micro-Concentrated Colostrum*:

Proline Rich Peptides, Growth Factors (IGF-1, TGF beta-2, EGF, PDGF), Immunoglobulins (IgG, IgA), Lactoferrin, Fibroblast-GF

Basically all is it is colostrum engineered to be into peptide form.  

I would definitely not waste a dime on it!


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah I use it on my garden. Just like miracle grow.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol.  Maybe septic tank cleaner u brew like fineplex h ? 

Thanks Atom ..we heard u the first time..lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.  Maybe septic tank cleaner u brew like fineplex h ?
> 
> Thanks Atom ..we heard u the first time..lol



Dang, didn't realize the double post....


----------



## wrees (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks for the replies everyone, sorry i didnt give more details in the first post, Ive tried this stuff for about a week. Sounds like Atom doesnt think much of it at all but i already have the stuff on hand so ive been trying it out. I have used lots of otc proteins and preworkouts but i have not started my first cycle...yet. Bio-Gro kinda makes me feel like i am taking in a ton of protein....when i was in high school I would drink 2 huge 100% protein shakes a day and workout almost every day..after a week or so of the two shakes a day my muscles would start to feel more "full".....i would have to say this biogro stuff made me feel that way but in a much shorter amount of time, maybe its all in my head but after the first 3 days of taking it i was feeling that muscle "fullness"..and i really wasnt even training that hard do to a lower back injury. Still to early to know for sure, but prob not worth the money like most other sups


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 13, 2013)

How much protein and serving size?  How long ago was highschool because u mature and natural test hormone levels rise as u age so that could be the reason for shorter time for the "fullness" u are mentioning ; plus im sure your diet in high school was any and all u could eat and now as u age u eat more healthy perhaps?


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How much protein and serving size?  How long ago was highschool because u mature and natural test hormone levels rise as u age so that could be the reason for shorter time for the "fullness" u are mentioning ; plus im sure your diet in high school was any and all u could eat and now as u age u eat more healthy perhaps?



IB, it isn't protein, it is colostrum. The facts I posted are it! A serving size is 1.5g... Colostrum has benefits, it is in mother's milk to build immunity and promote healthy growth. This is just a superbly marketed colostrum supplement. 

For example humapro is just EAAs but marketing leads you to believe it is a miracle supplement. It's sad how some people believe everything supplement companies say without doing their own research.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok yeah i got ya now Atom i eat mothers milk icecream and it takes me back in time.. thanks brah


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

Breast milk!!!!


----------



## wrees (Jul 14, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> IB, it isn't protein, it is colostrum. The facts I posted are it! A serving size is 1.5g... Colostrum has benefits, it is in mother's milk to build immunity and promote healthy growth. This is just a superbly marketed colostrum supplement.
> 
> For example humapro is just EAAs but marketing leads you to believe it is a miracle supplement. It's sad how some people believe everything supplement companies say without doing their own research.



"It's sad how some people believe everything supplement companies say without doing their own research"

Its sad how some people assume. Its also sad how some people are assholes, for example you. :action-smiley-055:


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 14, 2013)

wrees said:


> "It's sad how some people believe everything supplement companies say without doing their own research"
> 
> Its sad how some people assume. Its also sad how some people are assholes, for example you. :action-smiley-055:



I never assumed you were an asshole nor did I infer that you believed everything a supplement company said, but you took it that way... So that says something in itself

But if you think that, it's cool. Post up some pics and let them do the talking.


----------



## wrees (Jul 14, 2013)

yea i agree, i got a hook up from a guy who had a few bottles, im taking it right now with a weight gainer but i doubt ill notice anythings special


----------



## wrees (Jul 14, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I never assumed you were an asshole nor did I infer that you believed everything a supplement company said, but you took it that way... So that says something in itself
> 
> But if you think that, it's cool. Post up some pics and let them do the talking.



You seem like you really know what your talking about, you just also seem like a dick who wants everyone to know that he knows everything and they know nothing. No big deal..i just thought you implying I believed everything the supplement industry says....I think you could agree it seemed that way. I may post some pics....Im starting a new routine for a few months to try to peak before I try my first cycle.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 14, 2013)

wrees said:


> You seem like you really know what your talking about, you just also seem like a dick who wants everyone to know that he knows everything and they know nothing. No big deal..i just thought you implying I believed everything the supplement industry says....I think you could agree it seemed that way. I may post some pics....Im starting a new routine for a few months to try to peak before I try my first cycle.



I'm stating facts. If you follow my posts you'll clearly see I'm not a dick and have helped out a lot of people. 

But do before and after pics and lets see if it really does work. If it does I'll eat my words, I have no problem admitting I'm wrong. I'd rather have the truth be know than me try to convince someone otherwise... Does that sound like something a "dick" would say?


----------



## wrees (Jul 27, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I'm stating facts. If you follow my posts you'll clearly see I'm not a dick and have helped out a lot of people.
> 
> But do before and after pics and lets see if it really does work. If it does I'll eat my words, I have no problem admitting I'm wrong. I'd rather have the truth be know than me try to convince someone otherwise... Does that sound like something a "dick" would say?



aaaanyways...yea your not a dick man i was pissed at work that day...ur a real nice guy..and you know ur stuff for sure,  but yea im taking that bio-crap right now just cuz i have it but im not expecting any miracles thats for sure. im just trying to get to a point that i feel is a good starting point for a first cycle...making good progress so far...gained about 2lbs....lol got a ways to go as far as strength in my legs before i want to cycle tho, im keeping a log of my workouts...as far as diet goes....im eating everything i can and drinking weightgainers


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

Sounds all good wrees ..good constructive critism is hard to find and Atoms got skills bro..


----------

